# Modification of 1970's Iverson, should I? Into 1910 to 1920's style bike...



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 1, 2010)

Modification of 1970's Iverson, should I? Into 1910 to 1920's style bike...

Would like to modify a 1970's 3 speed into a commuter bike. 

How would I go about finding a local affordable frame builder to modify this into an attactive modern sophisticated looking bike.

Chanllenge is its a 26 1 3/8 rims

need to modify the chain stays seat stays and drop outs and front fork to accomidate the 2.125 rims I have.

Would like to add vinage looking handelbars or modify the wald long horns I have.


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 1, 2010)

Modification of 1970's Iverson, should I? Into 1910 to 1920's style bike...

Would like to modify a 1970's 3 speed into a commuter bike. 

How would I go about finding a local affordable frame builder or UBI graduate to modify this into an attactive modern sophisticated looking bike would like to streach the frame 6 to 8 inches adding a slightly sloping top bar and lower bar pitching the seat post back at the similar angle to the Elctra Delux. 

Chanllenge is has 26 1 3/8 rims. Which means narrower seat stays chain stays and front fork.

need to modify the chain stays seat stays and drop outs and front fork to accomidate the 2.125 rims I have. Also adding the truss rods for the front fork.

Adding front and rear fat fenders with the rear tire stand clip and tire stand the U shaped kick stand (I am new to the hobby and dont know the vocabulary yet)

Would like to add vinage looking handelbars or modify the Wald long horns I have.

Considering adding a bike engine in the future from Spooky Tooth or some such company. 

I like the new all leather saddle I got from the Crow Bicycle Co. Considering adding a Brooks 190 modle in the future. Condsidering a "lucky 7 seat post" this may not be practicle since I am heavy.

Would like to add a Sturmey Archer light generator hub and a Shimano 21 speed deraliur. Using a vintage larger Front and Rear lights with LED. 

Would like to add the Chopper on the verticle logo head badge that looks like a Schwinn. 

Heavy duty wrack over the front and rear wheel.

How hard is it to learn how to braze well, and how tough is it to build a jig to weld from? Can anyone recomend any books on this?

Also does anyone know of a place in Arizona like Frankenstien bikes from 1990's Philidelphia, PA? They were near Via bikes...

Thanks....


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd just find a 1910s/1920s bike and start from there.  They are pretty common and inexpensive.  All of the other upgrades sound good to me!


----------



## bud poe (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree, start with something closer to what you want.  Unless you've got a buddy who's a welder (and has full access to a shop and equipment) you're looking at a really expensive project.  Chances are a real "frame builder" wouldn't be too into hacking up an existing frame.  What you're describing can be done but if you want to learn to weld/braze and build jigs and modify frames, buy a welder, torch and grinder and start cutting!  Go to the local library or book store and check out the different welding books and see what you like.  Start with a "goodwill" $10.00 bike for practice, then work your way up to your masterpiece...


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 3, 2010)

I like your suggestions!


----------

